# jacobs champ show pics!!!!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all here are the pics i promised from jacobs champ show where he qualified!!! i am stil trying to get the hang of sizing them right im not very good so bare with me let me know what you think!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicki , the photos are great , what a perfect little lad you 
have there 8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thanks did you get the measurements i sent


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great photos! Jacob is so cute


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wonderful pics !! you look great too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww thanks


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's....he looks so professional already !


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you and Jacob look so lovely


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks he has turned into a little proffesional he stil has his moments though lol!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking good !!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

You'll look so nice together. He is such a handsome little guy


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Jacob looks like he is enjoying himself. What a handsome little man. 

Leslie


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah he had great fun didnt stop wagging that tail of his all day ahh lol


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

great piccys - will your star in the making!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou he seems to have got really cocky since saturday and feels he is boss i think the stardom getting to his head ha lol


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: Great pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those great pics. Jacob is as gorgeous as always and you look lovely too.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks i think i look really moody in the last one lol


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

What a cutie! Good luck with him! (Not like you need it...he's a champ for sure!)


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww - Jacob looks so regal - and just want to add, you look very classy yourself. Couldn't help comparing your outfit with some of the others in the pics, and you win hands down!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol ha that really made me laugh ha thanks i need a new out fit for when we go to crufts though!


----------

